# Muck boots - Any opinions on them?



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am planning to buy another pair or rubber boots here soon and the local store is beginning to carry Muck boots. I have only seen the catalog listing of them thus far but they look like a good line of boots. I was told that a lot of folks wear Mucks now. Anyone out there have any opinions on them?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My wife bought a pair of Muck boots a couple of years ago after one of her female hunting friends recommended them to her. She loves them. She claims her feet are warm and dry in them. I'm too stubborn to try them. I like my Cabelas scent free rubber boots.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...they are the warmest rubber boots out there. I have no personal experience with them but our local hardware store sells them and they can barely keep them on the shelf.

lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Their prices from what I was able to see so far may be a touch under those of Lacrosse which is what they (local store) carried in the past. I will not make the final decision until I can actually put my hands on them but the input here is appreciated.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

If you have a Tractor Supply store near by they carry them. I have a pair that are over 2 1/2 years old and they are doing me just fine. They are warm and comfortable and they keep your feet dry!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, I looked at the boots in the TSC today and I have to say that I was very happy with the look and feel of them. I would have bought a pair had it not been for them not having my size. They said they were expecting more in a day or two. They may end up getting my money after all.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't know what muck boots are but if you want rubber boots at a good price check dicks out I have been wearing the 400 thinsulate all year and haven't gotten cold in them yet! and they I think are $50 but they have 1000 thinsulate also for I think $70!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't own a pair but am going to buy a pair. I have several buddies who raise livestock(cattle and hogs) and they wear them for doing chores. They won't buy anything but and I figure if they will hold up to manure they will hold up to anything.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

i love mine. i have the woody's and they are the only boot i have bought that keep my feet warm. they are very light and compfortable too.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I went to hunting camp last week with 5 other good friends of mine. We don't get to hunt together much except for this camp becasue they live farther away. Wouldn't you know 3 of the 5 guys were wearing Mucks. I guess they are getting popular. They all love theirs and highly recommended them as well. I tried one pair on which were my size and I really liked the fit on them and they are very light as well. I plan to get a pair of them soon.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

bass pro sells a pair of knee high boots made by Red Head that are really nice i own 2 pairs of them i believe that they are 1000 grams of insulation and they are very warm and are selling at a reasonable price at 59.99 and they are pretty comfortable


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The things that I like in these Mucks that I know some of the others listed at a lower price do not have is the lighter weight and flexibility of the upper section. They allow you to bend easily. I know some of the brands that I have looked at that are at a lower price seem somewhat bulky. When I am stomping around with all of my hunting gear I like my boots to be as light as possible.


----------

